# G0759



## MR WV (Apr 6, 2015)

Drove to Grizzly showroom today and brought home G0759 mill!! Now to decide where in the shop to put it and get it up and running!


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 6, 2015)

So where is the pictures? With out pic's it never happend.  Nice score on the mill though, people have been waiting on that mill for some time now.


----------



## MR WV (Apr 6, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> So where is the pictures? With out pic's it never happend.  Nice score on the mill though, people have been waiting on that mill for some time now.



I'll give ya some pics later, I just beat the rain getting home and unloaded. I've watched this mill pretty much all winter and when it became available I jumped on it!


----------



## brav65 (Apr 6, 2015)

Congratulations on the new mill!  I have the Precision Mathews version because I did not want to wait for the G0759. I laced an order then cancelled it. Check out Hossmachine's site for lots of information about your mill. 

Good luck !

And they yelled "WE WANT PICTURES!"


----------



## 007 (Apr 7, 2015)

Your going to love that machine. I've been using my G0759 for several months. I made several parts from a windmill for the yard to modifiying my mini lathe.


----------

